# rate my tank please advice welcome



## timothy (Feb 15, 2010)

ok so i found a lovely glass plant terrarium and desided to make a fish tank out of it. i has a external fillter and is about 70L in volume. theres 4 back bobble eyed gold fish in there with i think 8 tiny gold fish (sorry ive forgotten the name). i put a tube going from the water inlet to drag oxegen in. its a cold water tank. i think the pump is sutable for up to a 400L tank. the fish seem happy.:2thumb: its all going to be tidey up and i'll get a plant as well

could you give me any advice and if maybe its safe to put more fish in? if so what would you advise? i was thinking maybe a fan tail gold fish or anything with a bit of colour . are there any types of shrimp or bottom dwelling creatchers i could put in there?

    

    
the pipe works really well to suck in air but was a bit tempermental to set up. do doesnt seem to of affected the pump at all.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Here we go....


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/651102-goldfish-care-sheet.html


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Here we go what??

Its ok...as a temporary tank... does nothing for me though TBH, looks messy and is far from ideal....


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

not ideal for long term use especially with goldfish, so no you couldn't put more in there. It's open on all sides which will make your fish feel exposed.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

oh dear. well, my parents used to have one of these big glass vase things, so i know the size of it,thankfully they kept dried flowers in theirs. the goldfish will suffer in there. the tiny goldfish look to me to be white cloud mountain minnows (i could be wrong, but google a picture and see) the black moors should easily hit 6 inches, possibly more. Keeping them in this is cruel, they need a large aquarium with a big surface area. the minnows would be ok in here, but add some live pond weed or something so they can hide and feel more secure. you will need a 50-60gallon tank for the 4 black moors, and this should be considered the minimum size. they dont take long to grow given the right care. they need sinking pellet foods, and greens in their diet such as cooked shelled peas a couple of times a week.


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

:s

minimum tank size etc for 4 fancy goldfish aside... it's not very pretty with that big pipe coming out the top!

But yeah... it's essentially a goldfish bowl. Dislike. Sorry i know that sounds very mean, but i'm being honest!


Please check out Goldie's caresheet and act ASAP to get those fish in the right conditions or rehome them. I did and have never looked back and my fish have benefited no end. When you get it right you'll not regret it as goldfish make fantastic pets to watch etc, i'm sure these four will grow up to be cracking little characters. They will not grow to the size of the bowl, they need to be in a big tank ASAP. There's a fantastic pic on one of the goldfish threads with a full grown goldfish in a proper sized tank with a goldfish bowl next to the fish inside the tank, and you'll get the point!

So no more fish at all in there.

If you want to use the vase in this way, perhaps look into a planted only aquarium, not hugely clued up on plants for water, but a purely plants only thing in that big vase would look very pretty (and wouldn't needa pump - or would it - someone help me out there!). Perhaps a small tropical species shoal would be ok or the minnows that are already in there (never kept them so i don't know if 70L would be enough.)

Good luck


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

It's an interesting idea, but I'm afraid I'm with the others on it being no good for goldies 

That said, if you could tidy up the pipework, add a heater (maybe externally?) and some plant cover/decor, it might make a good set up for nano fish like chilli rasboras? But I don't know the size of these things, so if it's 3 litres or something please disregard that as it would be far too small!


miss_mystra, have u got the link that that pic? Would just like to see it


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Christie_ZXR said:


> It's an interesting idea, but I'm afraid I'm with the others on it being no good for goldies
> 
> That said, if you could tidy up the pipework, add a heater (maybe externally?) and some plant cover/decor, it might make a good set up for nano fish like chilli rasboras? But I don't know the size of these things, so if it's 3 litres or something please disregard that as it would be far too small!
> 
> ...



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/775232-goldfish-prizes-4.html it's INJAF's picture last post on the page 

I just love the indignant look on the fish's face! It's perfect!


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

:censor: hell! That is an eye opening picture! :lol2:

I knew how big goldies got, and how totally inadequate those plastic tubs were. But seeing the two together like that is still a bit of a shock!


----------



## bigal4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

if u put aside the inadequate size of the aquarium/vase, u gotta say that looks totally :censor: 

get a proper aquarium, it looks cheap, tacky and does nothing good for the fish either!


----------



## INJAF (Nov 12, 2011)

Christie_ZXR said:


> :censor: hell! That is an eye opening picture! :lol2:
> 
> I knew how big goldies got, and how totally inadequate those plastic tubs were. But seeing the two together like that is still a bit of a shock!


lol, seeing as Howie is a common and the OP's fish are moors I thought it might be helpful to compare him with a fancy before anyone says 'but that's a common and fancies don't get as big' ... this is his late friend, a veiltail. He's the same size in this pic as he is in the bowl pic, so you can see how big she was. She was this size at two years old.










There's also some great pics from Francesvdm in this thread on PFK showing her panda moor in a 30 litre tank, you can get a good idea of how big the moor is from the dimensions of the tank. 

Think carefully when buying goldfish and their tanks! - Practical Fishkeeping Forum

@ the OP - it's an interesting idea for a tank but you're going to need a much bigger 'vase' than that  As well as the lack of volume you have a lack of surface area as the diameter of the thing is quite narrow where the water line is. Goldies need a lot of oxygen in the water and so need a decent surface area. An airstone or venturi will help (I'm assuming your air being dragged in is some sort of venturi on the filter tubing?) but will not replace a decent surface area. Maybe it could work for the white cloud mountain minnows (if that's what they are, always wise to be sure of what you've got ) but for the moors you are going to need a radical rethink I'm afraid. And that's without having the discussion about a stimulating environment involving substrate and plants where they can do their goldie thing  Sorry I can't be more positive than that, the link you've been given to the goldie care sheet is well worth a read.


----------



## frankielou (Nov 19, 2011)

:hmm:It doesn't look big enough for the amount of fish you already have in there, by the time they have grown a bit! If you google information and care sheets for the type of fish you actually have already in there then you should be able to find how big of a tank you should have for them. Its meant to be a certain amount of water per fish. Wouldn't know exactly though, need to look into it though, as thats not a very big looking tank for fish. :hmm:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

now for the big question...... ummm that vase has a very narrow neck on it...

how on earth do you expect to get the fish out? How the hell did you get them in? they look about the same size as the gap, so get them out of there ASAP before you can't physically get them out because they wont fit through the gap

So say you kept them in there.... a year down the line one gets sick and dies (not much of a surprise there)

It'll be bigger... how you going to get that dead fishie out??!


----------



## frankielou (Nov 19, 2011)

miss_mystra said:


> now for the big question...... ummm that vase has a very narrow neck on it...
> 
> how on earth do you expect to get the fish out? How the hell did you get them in? they look about the same size as the gap, so get them out of there ASAP before you can't physically get them out because they wont fit through the gap
> 
> ...


 Good point here too, and how will you clean it with such a small neck? It will still need a thorough clean and you wont be able to give it a clean if you cant get into the thing!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

frankielou said:


> Good point here too, and how will you clean it with such a small neck? It will still need a thorough clean and you wont be able to give it a clean if you cant get into the thing!



LOL the OP is very quiet on this thread.... although to be fair i don't have a life!! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## INJAF (Nov 12, 2011)

frankielou said:


> :hmm:It doesn't look big enough for the amount of fish you already have in there, by the time they have grown a bit! If you google information and care sheets for the type of fish you actually have already in there then you should be able to find how big of a tank you should have for them. Its meant to be a certain amount of water per fish. Wouldn't know exactly though, need to look into it though, as thats not a very big looking tank for fish. :hmm:


Forgive me for being blunt, but if you google care of goldfish you'll find all manner of things from utter garbage about them living in bowls and growing to the size of their tank to decent, reliable info from experienced keepers. If you want the latter then check out goldie1212's sticky on goldfish care that's been linked to already


----------



## frankielou (Nov 19, 2011)

miss_mystra said:


> LOL the OP is very quiet on this thread.... although to be fair i don't have a life!! :lol2::lol2:


 Hahaha I thought that when reading through all the comments, quiet indeed!!! Andd haha I don't have a life either!!! :lol2: I like how you thought of how to get the fish in and out! It never even crossed my mind.... and i have fish!!! lol


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

INJAF said:


> There's also some great pics from Francesvdm in this thread on PFK showing her panda moor in a 30 litre tank, you can get a good idea of how big the moor is from the dimensions of the tank.
> 
> Think carefully when buying goldfish and their tanks! - Practical Fishkeeping Forum


ive considered doing this with our 10" oranda and posting pics up, we had a 30L starter tank given to us a while back with 3 goldfish in it and i thought it may be a good point to put across. unfortunately we didnt keep the tank, it went to recycling in pieces, best place for it :lol2:


----------



## frankielou (Nov 19, 2011)

INJAF said:


> Forgive me for being blunt, but if you google care of goldfish you'll find all manner of things from utter garbage about them living in bowls and growing to the size of their tank to decent, reliable info from experienced keepers. If you want the latter then check out goldie1212's sticky on goldfish care that's been linked to already


 Didnt see the post of a care sheet before writing that reply, just saying that its not enough space and that he needs to look up how much space each type of fish he has in there needs, although by the start of his thread, it doesnt exactly sound like he knows what he has got in there! :\ And forgiven for being blunt :lol2:


----------



## INJAF (Nov 12, 2011)

@ frankielou, lol, thanks for the forgiveness  you make a good point about researching prior to purchase though, although to be fair you can research and still get it wrong if you've not been fortunate enough to find a decent source of info, one of the perils of t'interweb, there's good stuff and bad stuff out there. But if action is taken to remedy mistakes once they've been realised then all to the good.

@ goldie1212 -a picture paints a thousand words doesn't it


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

frankielou said:


> Hahaha I thought that when reading through all the comments, quiet indeed!!! Andd haha I don't have a life either!!! :lol2: I like how you thought of how to get the fish in and out! It never even crossed my mind.... and i have fish!!! lol



hahaha yeah had a very quiet day at work...saving my energy for my fishies as its water change day... (or just being bone idle :gasp

i didn't notice the neck at first though, then looked again and thought... uh-oh.....

OP - get them fishies out quick! Tesco sell 50l buckets for about a fiver... not really big enough i know but i'm more worried about the fish getting stuck in that thing for good! or see what else you can find in B&Q that's even bigger... but get them out of there!

Seriously... did you not think when you put them in through that tiny neck that they might get a tad bigger...fair enough not everyone knows how big fancies get, but surely you knew they'd be too big one day to come back out? i'm really bemused by the whole thing. Fair play, as INJAF says - the interweb presents us with a whole load of betty swollox when you look for goldfish care, and if you didn't know what tank size they needed before hand - well we don't blame you for that. But i'm just trying to picture the situation of someone popping a goldfish in through the neck of that vase! If it wasn't so awful the thought of the little blighters being stuck in there for life (and DEATH - good luck getting a dead one out!) i could laugh my socks off!:whistling2:


----------



## INJAF (Nov 12, 2011)

miss_mystra said:


> i didn't notice the neck at first though, then looked again and thought... uh-oh.....
> 
> OP - get them fishies out quick! Tesco sell 50l buckets for about a fiver... not really big enough i know but i'm more worried about the fish getting stuck in that thing for good! or see what else you can find in B&Q that's even bigger... but get them out of there!


lol, can't believe I didn't notice it earlier! For my own sanity I retract my comment about how it might be ok for the wcmm! Can only agree with Miss M on getting them out asap 

Really Useful Boxes make excellent temporary tanks, and they are pretty see through so you can still see the fish fairly well  I've used an 84 litre version as a tank for several weeks but you can get bigger versions, Staples sell them. Make sure any plastic box/bucket is strong enough to hold the amount of water you'll be putting in it, I've heard horror stories where inferior products have collapsed under the strain. Water weighs a lot


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

INJAF said:


> lol, can't believe I didn't notice it earlier! For my own sanity I retract my comment about how it might be ok for the wcmm! Can only agree with Miss M on getting them out asap
> 
> Really Useful Boxes make excellent temporary tanks, and they are pretty see through so you can still see the fish fairly well  I've used an 84 litre version as a tank for several weeks but you can get bigger versions, Staples sell them. Make sure any plastic box/bucket is strong enough to hold the amount of water you'll be putting in it, I've heard horror stories where inferior products have collapsed under the strain. Water weighs a lot


Ah see i didn't know RUB were watertight! Good to know, although my big bucket served me well as a quarantine tub just the once, i'll be getting myself a giant rub instead!


see i'm thinking some more... ok so to put them in... the OP must has popped them through. But even though they fitted in easy enough and probably haven't grown enough to be too big for the neck. 

How do you get them out? ok nets squish thin to go down the neck... but would be quite hard to catch them in a said net as there's not much room for manouvre with the stick part of the net being in the neck. But, say you are some sort of net ninja and you catch one... then you've got to fit a squished up net with a fish inside back through the neck, no doubt flapping about and stressing. Repeat for each goldfish and then the minnow things. ummmm...:hmm: we have a conundrum!


----------



## frankielou (Nov 19, 2011)

miss_mystra said:


> Ah see i didn't know RUB were watertight! Good to know, although my big bucket served me well as a quarantine tub just the once, i'll be getting myself a giant rub instead!
> 
> 
> see i'm thinking some more... ok so to put them in... the OP must has popped them through. But even though they fitted in easy enough and probably haven't grown enough to be too big for the neck.
> ...


Hahahahahahahaaaaa oh miss m, you make me giggle!! Surely the OP must have thought when putting them in how would he get them out? lol oh dear! :') toooo funny!! so you have just totally made my day!!!! :lol2: and im glad im not the only one to not have even thought of that too injaf!!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i think to get them out, hes going to have to reduce the water level leaving just enough to cover the biggest of the fish, and then try and net them out very gently. if the gravel wasnt in there i would even consider leaving just enough water in there then tipping them slowly out into a net or a bucket of water. this just seems like an out and out bad decision all round. i hope they come back to reply to this thread, i feel awful not knowing whats happening with these poor fish.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Oh dear...glad I'm not the only one! Hadn't even thought about how you'd get them out again either :blush:

Some sort of fishy-teleport device...?


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Well what can you say ! Absolutely gob smacked that someone could think of making a ''venturi'' but not know that fish grow.They will be dead within a couple week anyway with that tiny water surface area,especialy once food goes in,so size will not be an issue.They need carefuly and very slowly pouring out and RIGHT NOW !


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Perfect tank for a wabi kusa though!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Just looked at the picture again and noticed the small opening, my god.


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

maybe once the fish are out the OP could build a model ship inside it?! :lol2:


----------



## frankielou (Nov 19, 2011)

miss_mystra said:


> maybe once the fish are out the OP could build a model ship inside it?! :lol2:


 Or maybe the best thing to do is write a message saying: "Do not use for a fish tank" and chuck it in the sea!!! :lol2: probably the best place for it by the looks of it?


----------

